# iTunes wont open



## ifrederik (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi 

I'm a bit back in time, cause I've just installed snowleopard I'm on a 1.gen MacBook. 
My problem however is that I can't start iTunes every time I try I just get the message:

"iTunes quit unexpectedly"

(I'v attached af file of the problem)

This is the report I get:

Process: iTunes [407]
Path: /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes
Identifier: com.apple.iTunes
Version: 10.7 (10.7)
Build Info: iTunes-10702101~1
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [156]

Date/Time: 2012-10-27 08:43:48.256 +0200
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version: 6

Interval Since Last Report: -7522 sec
Per-App Interval Since Last Report: -11 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 7
Anonymous UUID: 2E1C9EBF-D793-4840-8C37-6683E84BA9DF

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Thread 0 Crashed: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 com.apple.iTunes 0x007f9c2d 0x1000 + 8358957
1 com.apple.iTunes 0x00247426 0x1000 + 2384934
2 com.apple.iTunes 0x00247f66 0x1000 + 2387814
3 com.apple.iTunes 0x002474ee 0x1000 + 2385134
4 com.apple.iTunes 0x00247772 0x1000 + 2385778
5 com.apple.iTunes 0x00059fd4 0x1000 + 364500
6 com.apple.iTunes 0x0004a00a 0x1000 + 299018
7 com.apple.iTunes 0x00044c39 0x1000 + 277561
8 com.apple.iTunes 0x000431de 0x1000 + 270814
9 com.apple.iTunes 0x00008daf 0x1000 + 32175
10 com.apple.iTunes 0x000088f7 0x1000 + 30967
11 com.apple.iTunes 0x00008867 0x1000 + 30823
12 com.apple.Foundation 0x90128db3 _nsnote_callback + 176
13 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9304c763 __CFXNotificationPost + 947
14 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9304c16a _CFXNotificationPostNotification + 186
15 com.apple.Foundation 0x9011dc50 -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:userInfo:] + 128
16 com.apple.Foundation 0x9012b05d -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:] + 56
17 com.apple.AppKit 0x95fbd511 -[NSApplication finishLaunching] + 493
18 com.apple.AppKit 0x95fbcf0d -[NSApplication run] + 79
19 com.apple.iTunes 0x00003caf 0x1000 + 11439
20 com.apple.iTunes 0x00003af9 0x1000 + 11001

Thread 1: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91176382 kevent + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91176a9c _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 215
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91175f59 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 163
3 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91175cfe _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 240
4 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91175781 _pthread_wqthread + 390
5 libSystem.B.dylib 0x911755c6 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 2:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91175412 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x911759a8 _pthread_wqthread + 941
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x911755c6 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 3:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9114fafa mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91150267 mach_msg + 68
2 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9302e2df __CFRunLoopRun + 2079
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9302d3c4 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 452
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x93033304 CFRunLoopRun + 84
5 com.apple.iTunes 0x0000a372 0x1000 + 37746
6 com.apple.iTunes 0x009233b7 0x1000 + 9577399
7 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d259 _pthread_start + 345
8 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d0de thread_start + 34

Thread 4:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91175412 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x911759a8 _pthread_wqthread + 941
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x911755c6 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 5:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9114fafa mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91150267 mach_msg + 68
2 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9302e2df __CFRunLoopRun + 2079
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9302d3c4 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 452
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x93033304 CFRunLoopRun + 84
5 com.apple.DesktopServices 0x93faeb3d TSystemNotificationTask::SystemNotificationTaskProc(void*) + 643
6 ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x958c854a PrivateMPEntryPoint + 68
7 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d259 _pthread_start + 345
8 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d0de thread_start + 34

Thread 6: com.apple.CFSocket.private
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9116eac6 select$DARWIN_EXTSN + 10
1 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9306dc53 __CFSocketManager + 1091
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d259 _pthread_start + 345
3 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d0de thread_start + 34

Thread 7:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117daa2 __semwait_signal + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d75e _pthread_cond_wait + 1191
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117f3f8 pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
3 com.apple.iTunes 0x0000a54d 0x1000 + 38221
4 com.apple.iTunes 0x00021243 0x1000 + 131651
5 com.apple.iTunes 0x009233b7 0x1000 + 9577399
6 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d259 _pthread_start + 345
7 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d0de thread_start + 34

Thread 8:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9114fafa mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91150267 mach_msg + 68
2 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9302e2df __CFRunLoopRun + 2079
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9302d3c4 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 452
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x93033304 CFRunLoopRun + 84
5 com.apple.iTunes 0x0003db56 0x1000 + 248662
6 com.apple.iTunes 0x009233b7 0x1000 + 9577399
7 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d259 _pthread_start + 345
8 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d0de thread_start + 34

Thread 9:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117daa2 __semwait_signal + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d75e _pthread_cond_wait + 1191
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117f3f8 pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
3 com.apple.iTunes 0x000512f5 0x1000 + 328437
4 com.apple.iTunes 0x000511b1 0x1000 + 328113
5 com.apple.iTunes 0x0005114d 0x1000 + 328013
6 com.apple.iTunes 0x00050f96 0x1000 + 327574
7 com.apple.iTunes 0x009233b7 0x1000 + 9577399
8 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d259 _pthread_start + 345
9 libSystem.B.dylib 0x9117d0de thread_start + 34

Thread 10:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x91175412 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x911759a8 _pthread_wqthread + 941
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x911755c6 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
eax: 0x00000000 ebx: 0x03691d00 ecx: 0x00000000 edx: 0x02a0ddb4
edi: 0x036989fc esi: 0x00000000 ebp: 0xbfff9df8 esp: 0xbfff9dd0
ss: 0x0000001f efl: 0x00010286 eip: 0x007f9c2d cs: 0x00000017
ds: 0x0000001f es: 0x0000001f fs: 0x00000000 gs: 0x00000037
cr2: 0x00000000

Binary Images:
0x1000 - 0x1134fc3 com.apple.iTunes 10.7 (10.7) <3F47280A-51B8-A552-AE69-275A28427CF4> /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes
0x1388000 - 0x140aff3 com.apple.iTunes.iPodUpdater 10.7 (10.7) <A183E0F9-7E18-CCA4-9CA1-F5A52D4078D6> /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/Frameworks/iPodUpdater.framework/Versions/A/iPodUpdater
0x143e000 - 0x1463ff7 com.apple.avfoundationcf 2.0 (60.1) <2D4DFC71-1195-4549-658B-7295F37AAEC3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AVFoundationCF.framework/Versions/A/AVFoundationCF
0x148b000 - 0x1490ff7 com.apple.iPod 1.6 (17) <4CCD2720-D270-C0D2-1E14-1374779C2401> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/iPod.framework/Versions/A/iPod
0x1496000 - 0x1772fe7 +libgnsdk_dsp.1.9.5.dylib 1.9.5 (compatibility 1.9.5) <E468D2B0-295A-D520-C02A-5383413B5DDE> /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/libgnsdk_dsp.1.9.5.dylib
0x1794000 - 0x17c7fe7 +libgnsdk_musicid.1.9.5.dylib 1.9.5 (compatibility 1.9.5) <F6487E48-3B93-7C89-7734-85600749661D> /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/libgnsdk_musicid.1.9.5.dylib
0x17d4000 - 0x189efe7 +libgnsdk_sdkmanager.1.9.5.dylib 1.9.5 (compatibility 1.9.5) <70001144-C144-B6D7-3CA9-836ACD97CE9F> /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/libgnsdk_sdkmanager.1.9.5.dylib
0x18b5000 - 0x18f7fe7 +libgnsdk_submit.1.9.5.dylib 1.9.5 (compatibility 1.9.5) <AB1597CE-FBAC-6C05-330E-879EDD036C94> /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/libgnsdk_submit.1.9.5.dylib
0x18fc000 - 0x1941ff7 com.apple.CoreMedia.AVCFSupport 1.0 (705.24.4) <FAEC8CE1-BF17-B566-38E3-98E97C2403CE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AVFoundationCF.framework/Support/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x1960000 - 0x1ccbff3 com.apple.MediaToolbox.AVCFSupport 1.0 (705.24.4) <B801EFCB-07D9-2A94-9E7A-530AD7E892AA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AVFoundationCF.framework/Support/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x1d30000 - 0x2070feb com.apple.VideoToolbox.AVCFSupport 1.0 (705.24.4) <A4DBF709-3753-2F20-B20D-1D5DB80F3997> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AVFoundationCF.framework/Support/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x2632000 - 0x2635ff3 +com.divx.divxtoolkit 1.0 (1.0) /Library/Frameworks/DivX Toolkit.framework/Versions/A/DivX Toolkit
0x2689000 - 0x26e1fff +com.DivXInc.DivXDecoder 6.8.4.3 (6.8.4) <26A406B3-E4BC-C6FF-8F28-A99FFEB5CF2D> /Library/QuickTime/DivX Decoder.component/Contents/MacOS/DivX Decoder
0x27d7000 - 0x27e0fff +com.unsanity.smartcrashreports Smart Crash Reports version 1.5b2 (1.5b2) /Library/InputManagers/Smart Crash Reports/Smart Crash Reports.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Smart Crash Reports
0x27ed000 - 0x27f0ffc +eu.willmore.UnifyCamino UnifyCamino v1.0 (1.9) <0178D6C8-4331-C6A6-E965-902CEFDB50A8> /Library/InputManagers/UnifyCamino/UnifyCamino.bundle/Contents/MacOS/UnifyCamino
0x27f6000 - 0x27f7fff +com.ecamm.pluginloader Ecamm Plugin Loader v1.0.5 (1.0.5) /Library/InputManagers/Ecamm/Ecamm Plugin Loader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Ecamm Plugin Loader
0x13a00000 - 0x14c1aff7 com.apple.CoreFP 2.2.19 (2.2.19) <66E08C30-4E53-EAB6-E8D3-A3098624D1CA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreFP.framework/CoreFP
0x1c036000 - 0x1c037ff7 com.apple.textencoding.unicode 2.3 (2.3) <78A61FD5-70EE-19EA-48D4-3481C640B70D> /System/Library/TextEncodings/Unicode Encodings.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Unicode Encodings
0x1c044000 - 0x1c048ff3 com.apple.audio.AudioIPCPlugIn 1.1.6 (1.1.6) <E9CB576C-283B-1DB2-0C69-E7C914BD7922> /System/Library/Extensions/AudioIPCDriver.kext/Contents/Resources/AudioIPCPlugIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AudioIPCPlugIn
0x1c04d000 - 0x1c053ff7 com.apple.audio.AppleHDAHALPlugIn 2.0.5 (2.0.5f14) <38E3C1A4-84E4-C105-B55F-8FC4C154036D> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleHDA.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleHDAHALPlugIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AppleHDAHALPlugIn
0x1c0ad000 - 0x1c0b2ff7 com.apple.QuartzComposer.iTunesPlugIn 1.2 (16) <8511A037-AFDE-5D1A-67DA-1B4837432D85> /Library/iTunes/iTunes Plug-ins/Quartz Composer Visualizer.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Quartz Composer Visualizer
0x1c200000 - 0x1c296ffa com.apple.mobiledevice 555.40 (555.40) <40C9AB96-15C5-3D69-BA35-A73BB9380856> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileDevice.framework/MobileDevice
0x1c2d1000 - 0x1c4b7fef com.apple.audio.codecs.Components 2.0.4 (2.0.4) <5D32DF8D-C577-EB6B-72FA-1ABDF1CED762> /System/Library/Components/AudioCodecs.component/Contents/MacOS/AudioCodecs
0x70000000 - 0x700cbfff com.apple.audio.units.Components 1.6.5 (1.6.5) <412DBD1B-E9B5-E67C-99E4-820BF38239AC> /System/Library/Components/CoreAudio.component/Contents/MacOS/CoreAudio
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4163b dyld 132.1 (???) <4CDE4F04-0DD6-224E-ACE5-3C06E169A801> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x90060ff7 com.apple.framework.IOKit 2.0 (???) <3DABAB9C-4949-F441-B077-0498F8E47A35> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x90061000 - 0x900a3ff7 libvDSP.dylib 268.0.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <8A4721DE-25C4-C8AA-EA90-9DA7812E3EBA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x900fb000 - 0x900fbff7 com.apple.Carbon 150 (152) <8F767518-AD3C-5CA0-7613-674CD2B509C4> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x9010d000 - 0x9010dff7 com.apple.ApplicationServices 38 (38) <8012B504-3D83-BFBB-DA65-065E061CFE03> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x9010e000 - 0x90112ff7 libGFXShared.dylib ??? (???) <09540618-2ED1-72C4-61CB-938B35927568> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x90113000 - 0x90384fef com.apple.Foundation 6.6.8 (751.63) <69B3441C-B196-F2AD-07F8-D8DD24E4CD8C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x90385000 - 0x903abffb com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.1.2 (1.1.2) <43E1D565-6E01-3681-F2E5-72AE4C3A097A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x903ac000 - 0x903b7ff7 libCSync.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <287DECA3-7821-32B6-724D-AE03A9A350F9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x903df000 - 0x9041cff7 com.apple.CoreMedia 0.484.60 (484.60) <8FAB137D-682C-6DEC-5A15-F0029A5B226F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x9041d000 - 0x9046afeb com.apple.DirectoryService.PasswordServerFramework 6.1 (6.1) <00A1A83B-0E7D-D0F4-A643-8C5675C2BB21> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PasswordServer.framework/Versions/A/PasswordServer
0x9046b000 - 0x9062efeb com.apple.ImageIO.framework 3.0.6 (3.0.6) <5BF202E9-730A-3675-4374-E5300BC8ED10> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x9062f000 - 0x9070cfe3 com.apple.DiscRecording 5.0.9 (5090.4.2) <92C85A16-5C80-9F35-13BE-2B312956AA9A> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/DiscRecording
0x9070d000 - 0x90748ffb libFontRegistry.dylib ??? (???) <19ED5DE0-D3AF-B229-9193-35D58FE377E5> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x90749000 - 0x90849fe7 libxml2.2.dylib 10.3.0 (compatibility 10.0.0) <BE7FCD73-03B5-25A4-FCA4-D4980F1488D6> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x908db000 - 0x908deffb com.apple.help 1.3.2 (41.1) <8AC20B01-4A3B-94BA-D8AF-E39034B97D8C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x908df000 - 0x908efff7 com.apple.DSObjCWrappers.Framework 10.6 (134) <81A0B409-3906-A98F-CA9B-A49E75007495> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
0x908f0000 - 0x908fdff7 com.apple.AppleFSCompression 24.4 (1.0) <09E7FA6D-4BE8-5CA6-732F-D70EDF0E3910> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleFSCompression.framework/Versions/A/AppleFSCompression
0x908fe000 - 0x90937fe7 com.apple.bom 10.0 (164) <CC61CCD7-F76C-45DD-6666-C0E0D07C7343> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x90938000 - 0x90938ff7 com.apple.Cocoa 6.6 (???) <EA27B428-5904-B00B-397A-185588698BCC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x90939000 - 0x909a3fe7 libstdc++.6.dylib 7.9.0 (compatibility 7.0.0) <411D87F4-B7E1-44EB-F201-F8B4F9227213> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x90ca9000 - 0x90cb6fe7 libbz2.1.0.dylib 1.0.5 (compatibility 1.0.0) <828CCEAB-F193-90F1-F48C-54E3C88B29BC> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x90cb7000 - 0x90d70fe7 libsqlite3.dylib 9.6.0 (compatibility 9.0.0) <52438E77-55D1-C231-1936-76F1369518E4> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x90d71000 - 0x90e29feb libFontParser.dylib ??? (???) <D2D0C922-5ED1-3AE9-6F99-707C74DF3E62> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x90e2a000 - 0x9114efef com.apple.HIToolbox 1.6.5 (???) <21164164-41CE-61DE-C567-32E89755CB34> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x9114f000 - 0x912f6ff7 libSystem.B.dylib 125.2.11 (compatibility 1.0.0) <2DCD13E3-1BD1-6F25-119A-3863A3848B90> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x912f7000 - 0x913b3fff com.apple.ColorSync 4.6.8 (4.6.8) <920DD017-8B41-7334-E554-A85DB99EBD5A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x913e0000 - 0x91562fe7 libicucore.A.dylib 40.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <50A70082-F800-93D8-1A7C-C95AAB1F352C> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x91563000 - 0x91596fff libTrueTypeScaler.dylib ??? (???) <8ADB7D19-413E-4499-C874-13C383F97685> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
0x9179f000 - 0x91821ffb SecurityFoundation ??? (???) <C4506287-1AE2-5380-675D-95B0291AA425> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x91822000 - 0x9259afe7 com.apple.WebCore 6534.57 (6534.57.2) <6AF29D9A-F549-5BE7-3842-CFF75FC46360> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x9259b000 - 0x92a56ff7 com.apple.VideoToolbox 0.484.60 (484.60) <B53299EC-E30F-EC04-779D-29B7113CC14A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x92a6b000 - 0x92aaffe7 com.apple.Metadata 10.6.3 (507.15) <74F05E64-2A68-BA10-CCD4-128D164E5A0F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x92ab0000 - 0x92b4bfe7 com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 275.19 (???) <2E83B3E9-AF39-36FC-5D05-CC1E952098AB> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x92d29000 - 0x92d29ff7 com.apple.vecLib 3.6 (vecLib 3.6) <FF4DC8B6-0AB0-DEE8-ADA8-7B57645A1F36> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x92d2a000 - 0x92d8effb com.apple.htmlrendering 72 (1.1.4) <4D451A35-FAB6-1288-71F6-F24A4B6E2371> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x92d8f000 - 0x92dd4ff7 com.apple.ImageCaptureCore 1.1 (1.1) <F54F284F-0B81-0AFA-CE47-FF797A6E05B0> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
0x92dd5000 - 0x92ea0fef com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 359.2 (359.2) <7C16D9C8-6F41-5754-17F7-2659D9DD9579> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x92ea9000 - 0x92eadff7 libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <9E51F8ED-83B4-DA41-1E2F-CFA726936A30> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x92f48000 - 0x92ff0ffb com.apple.QD 3.36 (???) <FA2785A4-BB69-DCB4-3BA3-7C89A82CAB41> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x92ff1000 - 0x9316cfe7 com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.6.6 (550.44) <F88C95CD-1264-782D-A1F5-204739847E93> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x9316d000 - 0x9317bff7 com.apple.opengl 1.6.14 (1.6.14) <82622F67-E032-0BF6-A78D-50B346E8D0FD> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x9318f000 - 0x931c9ff7 libcups.2.dylib 2.8.0 (compatibility 2.0.0) <A6C207E3-7B42-926D-9C93-BE3F50B92496> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x931ca000 - 0x93211ffb com.apple.CoreMediaIOServices 140.0 (1496) <DA152F1C-8EF4-4F5E-6D60-82B1DC72EF47> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIOServices
0x93212000 - 0x93214ff7 com.apple.securityhi 4.0 (36638) <6118C361-61E7-B34E-93DB-1B88108F8F18> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x93215000 - 0x9322afff com.apple.ImageCapture 6.1 (6.1) <B909459A-EAC9-A7C8-F2A9-CD757CDB59E8> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x93279000 - 0x93527fe7 com.apple.JavaScriptCore 6534.57 (6534.57.3) <5B18B308-DBB2-7133-DE56-494C2FA1848B> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x93528000 - 0x935c5fe3 com.apple.LaunchServices 362.3 (362.3) <15B47388-16C8-97DA-EEBB-1709E136169E> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x935c6000 - 0x935edff7 com.apple.quartzfilters 1.6.0 (1.6.0) <879A3B93-87A6-88FE-305D-DF1EAED04756> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
0x935ee000 - 0x935eeff7 liblangid.dylib ??? (???) <B99607FC-5646-32C8-2C16-AFB5EA9097C2> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x935ef000 - 0x93669fff com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.2.6 (3.2.6) <156A532C-0B60-55B0-EE27-D02B82AA6217> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x9366a000 - 0x9366dff7 libCGXType.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <4D766435-EB76-C384-0127-1D20ACD74076> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x9366e000 - 0x93678ffb com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.11.1 (3.11.1) <7486003F-8FDB-BD6C-CB34-DE45315BD82C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x93684000 - 0x936a3ff7 com.apple.CoreVideo 1.6.2 (45.6) <EB53CAA4-5EE2-C356-A954-5775F7DDD493> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x936a4000 - 0x9390aff7 com.apple.security 6.1.2 (55002) <3FA54D69-5476-78DD-0AFC-D6697263890E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x9394c000 - 0x9394eff7 libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <5F803B4A-B294-BA94-FB68-E8756EE41B20> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x9394f000 - 0x93a2ffe7 com.apple.vImage 4.1 (4.1) <D029C515-08E1-93A6-3705-DD062A3A672C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x93a30000 - 0x93b3cfe7 libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <6167CEB0-D8D6-C4D9-DD74-49755ADB540F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x93b76000 - 0x93c78fe7 libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib 0.9.8 (compatibility 0.9.8) <015563C4-81E2-8C8A-82AC-31B38D904A42> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x93c79000 - 0x93dbcfef com.apple.QTKit 7.7 (1791) <74F00760-A831-B8F2-869D-84C1F2366204> /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x93ddc000 - 0x93de2fff com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (91) <2438AF5D-067B-B9FD-1248-2C9987F360BA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x93de6000 - 0x93e08fef com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.6 (621.15) <F38894EA-2C13-7FC5-C084-94DA0B5B6B68> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x93e09000 - 0x93e4aff7 libRIP.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <80998F66-0AD7-AD12-B9AF-3E8D2CE6DE05> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x93e4b000 - 0x93e5bff7 libsasl2.2.dylib 3.15.0 (compatibility 3.0.0) <C8744EA3-0AB7-CD03-E639-C4F2B910BE5D> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x93e75000 - 0x93e7cff3 com.apple.print.framework.Print 6.1 (237.1) <F5AAE53D-5530-9004-A9E3-2C1690C5328E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x93e7d000 - 0x93e82ff7 com.apple.OpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <0603680A-A002-D294-DE83-0D028C6BE884> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x93e83000 - 0x93e94ff7 com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.6 (1.6.6) <3036AD83-4F1D-1028-54EE-54165E562650> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x93e95000 - 0x93f27fe7 com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 6.3 (312.7) <7410D1B2-655D-68DA-D4B9-2C65747B6817> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x93f28000 - 0x93f28ff7 com.apple.quartzframework 1.5 (1.5) <4EE8095D-5E47-1EB6-3A8A-6ECE3BEC8647> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
0x93f29000 - 0x93f97ff7 com.apple.QuickLookUIFramework 2.3 (327.7) <7F89C0A1-310F-ACF1-AA6E-4ADFA4DC98DC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
0x93f98000 - 0x93facfe7 libbsm.0.dylib ??? (???) <14CB053A-7C47-96DA-E415-0906BA1B78C9> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x93fad000 - 0x94087fff com.apple.DesktopServices 1.5.11 (1.5.11) <800F2040-9211-81A7-B438-7712BF51DEE3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x940d9000 - 0x940e5ff7 libkxld.dylib ??? (???) <9A441C48-2D18-E716-5F38-CBEAE6A0BB3E> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x94229000 - 0x942a2ff7 com.apple.PDFKit 2.5.1 (2.5.1) <A068BF37-03E0-A231-2791-561C60C3ED2B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
0x942a3000 - 0x942a4ff7 com.apple.MonitorPanelFramework 1.3.0 (1.3.0) <0EC4EEFF-477E-908E-6F21-ED2C973846A4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MonitorPanel.framework/Versions/A/MonitorPanel
0x94303000 - 0x9497eff7 com.apple.CoreAUC 6.11.03 (6.11.03) <42B31B0F-18F9-29D2-A67C-7B81A47F6D67> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x9497f000 - 0x94989fe7 com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.3 (3.9.3) <5F494955-7290-2D91-DA94-44B590191771> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x949b5000 - 0x949beff7 com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.3 (2.3) <E9C40767-DA6A-6CCB-8B00-2D5706753000> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x94a2f000 - 0x94a7ffe7 libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <E8B31850-BFD4-48E6-B264-A4340CD19929> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x94a80000 - 0x94a81ff7 com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.6.7 (1.6.7) <93EC71F1-4D4E-F456-8EFE-32E7EFD7A064> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x94a82000 - 0x94b02feb com.apple.SearchKit 1.3.0 (1.3.0) <9E18AEA5-F4B4-8BE5-EEA9-818FC4F46FD9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x94b03000 - 0x94b2bff7 libxslt.1.dylib 3.24.0 (compatibility 3.0.0) <E761F29A-328B-29D9-3DF0-023F2C21E500> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x94b6b000 - 0x94bc1ff7 com.apple.MeshKitRuntime 1.1 (49.2) <CB9F38B1-E107-EA62-EDFF-02EE79F6D1A5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitRuntime.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitRuntime
0x94bdb000 - 0x953ca557 com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.545.0 (???) <1D9DC7A5-228B-42CB-7018-66F42C3A9BB3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x953cb000 - 0x953d1fe7 com.apple.CommerceCore 1.0 (9.1) <521D067B-3BDA-D04E-E1FA-CFA526C87EB5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x953d2000 - 0x95441ff7 libvMisc.dylib 268.0.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <595A5539-9F54-63E6-7AAC-C04E1574B050> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x95580000 - 0x95587ff7 com.apple.agl 3.0.12 (AGL-3.0.12) <A5FF7623-9F55-0364-AD9B-42CF13C677C1> /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x955c9000 - 0x955d7fe7 libz.1.dylib 1.2.3 (compatibility 1.0.0) <33C1B260-ED05-945D-FC33-EF56EC791E2E> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x9560e000 - 0x9568bff7 com.apple.iLifeMediaBrowser 2.5.5 (468.2.2) <459C8983-EAC4-7067-3355-5299D111D339> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/iLifeMediaBrowser.framework/Versions/A/iLifeMediaBrowser
0x956cd000 - 0x9577bff3 com.apple.ink.framework 1.3.3 (107) <233A981E-A2F9-56FB-8BDE-C2DEC3F20784> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x9577c000 - 0x95798fe3 com.apple.openscripting 1.3.1 (???) <2A748037-D1C0-6D47-2C4A-0562AF799AC9> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x95799000 - 0x957ddff3 com.apple.coreui 2 (114) <2234855E-3BED-717F-0BFA-D1A289ECDBDA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x957de000 - 0x9581cff7 com.apple.QuickLookFramework 2.3 (327.7) <6387A103-C7EF-D56B-10EF-5ED5FC7F33A5> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
0x95828000 - 0x95878ff7 com.apple.framework.familycontrols 2.0.2 (2020) <596ADD85-79F5-A613-537B-F83B6E19013C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x95879000 - 0x95891ff7 com.apple.CFOpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <D1CF5881-0AF7-D164-4156-9E9067B7FA37> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x958a2000 - 0x95bc2ff3 com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 861.39 (861.39) <5C59805C-AF39-9010-B8B5-D673C9C38538> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x95cb8000 - 0x95fb2fef com.apple.QuickTime 7.6.6 (1791) <8E56F3DC-725B-0299-7E62-8599CA6EC4C0> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x95fb3000 - 0x96896ff7 com.apple.AppKit 6.6.8 (1038.36) <A353465E-CFC9-CB75-949D-786F6F7732F6> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x96897000 - 0x968d4ff7 com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.10.8 (1.10.2) <50E4D49B-4F61-446F-1C21-1B2BA814713D> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x9694a000 - 0x96990ff7 libauto.dylib ??? (???) <29422A70-87CF-10E2-CE59-FEE1234CFAAE> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x96991000 - 0x96acefe7 com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.6.7 (1.6.7) <423BDE4D-5082-B6CA-BB2C-E22A037235A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x96dc9000 - 0x97134ff7 com.apple.QuartzCore 1.6.3 (227.37) <E323A5CC-499E-CA9E-9BC3-537231449CAA> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x97135000 - 0x97139ff7 IOSurface ??? (???) <89D859B7-A26A-A5AB-8401-FC1E01AC7A60> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x97218000 - 0x97218ff7 com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.6 (vecLib 3.6) <ABF97DA4-3BDF-6FFD-6239-B023CA1F7974> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x97219000 - 0x9722dffb com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.10.35 (3.10.35) <57DD5458-4F24-DA7D-0927-C3321A65D743> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9722e000 - 0x97410fff com.apple.imageKit 2.0.3 (1.0) <6E557757-26F7-7941-8AE7-046EC1871F50> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
0x97411000 - 0x9746bfe7 com.apple.CorePDF 1.4 (1.4) <78A1DDE1-1609-223C-A532-D282DC5E0CD0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
0x9748c000 - 0x978ddfef com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 3.7.1 (570) <AF94D180-5E0F-10DF-0CB2-FD8EDB110FA2> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x97988000 - 0x979e0fe7 com.apple.datadetectorscore 2.0 (80.7) <ADDE04FB-90A7-2132-75AF-C6B19DD0D97E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
0x979e1000 - 0x97a8dfe7 com.apple.CFNetwork 454.12.4 (454.12.4) <DEDCD006-389F-967F-3405-EDF541F406D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x97a8e000 - 0x97a96ff7 com.apple.DisplayServicesFW 2.3.3 (289) <828084B0-9197-14DD-F66A-D634250A212E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
0x97ab5000 - 0x97b62fe7 libobjc.A.dylib 227.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <9F8413A6-736D-37D9-8EB3-7986D4699957> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x97b63000 - 0x97b83fe7 libresolv.9.dylib 41.1.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <8C2B5FA8-2469-21C7-D297-F95A0FFE5F19> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x97b84000 - 0x97b8aff7 libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <6EE825E7-CBA5-2AD2-0336-244D45A1A834> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
0x97b92000 - 0x97b93ff7 libScreenReader.dylib ??? (???) <E559E38F-FB36-C1C4-B915-D3A4E4354921> /usr/lib/libScreenReader.dylib
0x97b94000 - 0x97bb8ff7 libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <C43FD809-08B6-629D-8980-D7B0ECEA20A9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x97bb9000 - 0x97bbcfe7 libmathCommon.A.dylib 315.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <1622A54F-1A98-2CBE-B6A4-2122981A500E> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x98222000 - 0x9825cfe7 libssl.0.9.8.dylib 0.9.8 (compatibility 0.9.8) <C62A7753-99A2-6782-92E7-6628A6190A90> /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
0x98314000 - 0x98326ff7 com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework 207.11 (207.11) <6FF4F2D6-B8CD-AE13-56CB-17437EE5B741> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x9836b000 - 0x983aeff7 libGLU.dylib ??? (???) <6CC3CE6A-7024-C685-EADA-7F9DC27128E2> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x983af000 - 0x983b6ff7 com.apple.aps.framework 1.2 (1.2) <16A7DB74-F951-D8DB-35D0-5E5673529AB0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ApplePushService.framework/Versions/A/ApplePushService
0x983b7000 - 0x983d8fe7 com.apple.opencl 12.3.6 (12.3.6) <B4104B80-1CB3-191C-AFD3-697843C6BCFF> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x9862d000 - 0x9864bfe7 libPng.dylib ??? (???) <5B979A83-8CE7-6BD7-B84C-A2D1119B378D> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x9864c000 - 0x9877afe7 com.apple.CoreData 102.1 (251) <87FE6861-F2D6-773D-ED45-345272E56463> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x9877b000 - 0x987acff7 libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <D18E2E76-DBF4-6930-039A-F66CA0D120B3> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x9884e000 - 0x9884eff7 com.apple.Accelerate 1.6 (Accelerate 1.6) <3891A689-4F38-FACD-38B2-4BF937DE30CF> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x9884f000 - 0x9885cff7 com.apple.NetFS 3.2.2 (3.2.2) <DDC9C397-C35F-8D7A-BB24-3D1B42FA5FAB> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x9889e000 - 0x989a0fef com.apple.MeshKitIO 1.1 (49.2) <D0401AC5-1F92-2BBB-EBAB-58EDD3BA61B9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitIO.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitIO
0x989a1000 - 0x989a4ff7 libCoreVMClient.dylib ??? (???) <37F56237-4ABA-E5B5-968D-70FFE357E8E0> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x98ae1000 - 0x98b5cfff com.apple.AppleVAFramework 4.10.27 (4.10.27) <BFD2D1CA-535C-F16F-0EB5-04905ABD65CF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
0x98b5d000 - 0x98b8dff7 com.apple.MeshKit 1.1 (49.2) <5A74D1A4-4B97-FE39-4F4D-E0B80F0ADD87> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/MeshKit
0x98b8e000 - 0x98cbbffb com.apple.MediaToolbox 0.484.60 (484.60) <A7FE2739-64A7-40EB-A6E7-69FBCE3C87D4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x98cbc000 - 0x990d2ff7 libBLAS.dylib 219.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <C4FB303A-DB4D-F9E8-181C-129585E59603> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x990df000 - 0x99122ff7 com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.4 (182) <8DC6FD4A-6C74-9C23-A4C3-715B44A8D28C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x9921f000 - 0x99272ff7 com.apple.HIServices 1.8.3 (???) <1D3C4587-6318-C339-BD0F-1988F246BE2E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x9928c000 - 0x992bfff7 com.apple.AE 496.5 (496.5) <BF9673D5-2419-7120-26A3-83D264C75222> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x992c0000 - 0x994ebff3 com.apple.QuartzComposer 4.2 ({156.30}) <2C88F8C3-7181-6B1D-B278-E0EE3F33A2AF> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
0x994ec000 - 0x994f7ff7 libGL.dylib ??? (???) <3E34468F-E9A7-8EFB-FF66-5204BD5B4E21> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x994f8000 - 0x99620fe7 com.apple.WebKit 6534.57 (6534.57.2) <4CB86278-4657-3503-8042-074628222DF3> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x99621000 - 0x996b9fe7 edu.mit.Kerberos 6.5.11 (6.5.11) <F36DB665-A88B-7F5B-6244-6A2E7FFFF668> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x996c4000 - 0x99774fe3 com.apple.QuickTimeImporters.component 7.6.6 (1791) <7D2E0A41-81DB-ADB9-1489-BBDE26573A22> /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeImporters.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeImporters
0x99775000 - 0x99baaff7 libLAPACK.dylib 219.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <5E2D2283-57DE-9A49-1DB0-CD027FEFA6C2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x99bab000 - 0x99bacff7 com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent 1.1 (1) <2D970A9B-77E8-EDC0-BEC6-7580D78B2843> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x99bad000 - 0x9ab00ffb com.apple.QuickTimeComponents.component 7.6.6 (1791) /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeComponents
0x9ab01000 - 0x9ab62fe7 com.apple.CoreText 151.13 (???) <23F359DA-D845-5C50-4DF3-19E858CF2B2C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x9ab63000 - 0x9ab63ff7 com.apple.CoreServices 44 (44) <51CFA89A-33DB-90ED-26A8-67D461718A4A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1fff libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <2DCD13E3-1BD1-6F25-119A-3863A3848B90> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib

Model: MacBook1,1, BootROM MB11.0061.B03, 2 processors, Intel Core Duo, 1.83 GHz, 2 GB, SMC 1.4f12
Graphics: Intel GMA 950, GMA 950, Built-In, spdisplays_integrated_vram
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x168C, 0x86), Atheros 5424: 2.1.14.6
Bluetooth: Version 2.4.5f3, 2 service, 12 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD5000BEVT-22A0RT0, 465,76 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MAT****ACD-RW CW-8221
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8501, 0xfd400000 / 2
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x0218, 0x1d200000 / 2
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8205, 0x7d100000 / 2
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8240, 0x5d200000 / 2

I really hope somebody can help!!!
Best, 
Frederik


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Obvious but sometimes overlooked, make sure you have run all software updates. 

Try Launching iTunes holding the option key down and select "create new library" if this works and launches iTunes then you simply need to navigate and find your music folder and import all that music into this new library. (you will lose playlists - sorry) 

If this does not work, then find iTunes in the Applications folder and trash it, then go to itunes.com and download the newest version of iTunes and install it on your Mac. 

Good Luck


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Apple911ca said:


> If this does not work, then find iTunes in the Applications folder and trash it, then go to itunes.com and download the newest version of iTunes and install it on your Mac.


Before doing that, does the problem happen in a different user account?
(If you don't have one, you can make a temporary one in System Preferences -> Accounts)


----------

